# Fremdzugriff an meinen Rechner, Hacker oder Trojaner



## Mauseprinz (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe PC Games Community,

ich habe ein riesen Problem und hoffe, das Ihr mir helfen könnt.
Vor ein paar Tagen kam eine unbekannte Mail die meine Frau einfach geöffnet hat. Absender war die DHL.
Die hatte die datei geöffnet und nu is das Problem da.

Nun habe ich das Problem, dass auf meinem Rechner einer versucht Zugriff zu bekommen.
Letzte Nacht kam von Windows LIve eine Mail, 

Hallo,Verwenden Sie bitte den Code "000000", um Ihre Windows Live ID auf einem nicht erkannten Computer zu verwenden.Falls Sie diesen Code nicht angefordert haben, sollten Sie zu "https://account.live.com" wechseln und die Sicherheitsinformationen aktualisieren.Vielen Dank,Ihr Windows Live-TeamIch weiß nicht was ich jetzt tun soll um das zu beheben.Als Anti Spy Programm hab ich Spybot. Als Antivirus Programm nutze ich Antivir.Da kam 2 mal schon eine Warnung beim durchsuchen. Von Spybot nicht.Wie kann ich meinen Rechner schützen?Ich brauche dringend Hilfe.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juni 2012)

Mauseprinz schrieb:


> Ich brauche dringend Hilfe.


Erstmal würde ich den PC komplett vom Netz nehmen, ohne Internet können keine persönlichen Daten verschickt werden.

Die c't hat eine Notfall CD zusammengestellt mit div. Programmen, die über eine bootbaren CD aufgerufen werden und damit das infizierte System nicht gestartet wird.

Hier findest du einen D/L Link: Desinfec't, Download bei heise

Lass das Programm durchlaufen und hoffe, dass die gefundenen Viren entfernt werden. Ich empfehle dir übrigens Kaspersky Internet Security, das gibt es als PURE Edition bei Amazon mit einer 3'er Lizenz für ~24 EUR ... jedenfalls vor ein paar Tagen.

Ich nutze KIS seit 2008 und hatte nicht einen Virusbefall, weder privat noch in der Firma.


----------



## MisterSmith (28. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ...
> Ich nutze KIS seit 2008 und hatte nicht einen Virusbefall, weder privat noch in der Firma.


 Naja, in diesem Fall hätte wohl kein Antivirenprogramm der Welt helfen können, zumindest infiziert wäre fast jeder Rechner bei einer selbst ausführbaren und gestarteten Datei erst einmal gewesen.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juni 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Naja, in diesem Fall hätte wohl kein Antivirenprogramm der Welt helfen können, zumindest infiziert wäre fast jeder Rechner bei einer selbst ausführbaren und gestarteten Datei erst einmal gewesen.




Nicht wirklich, dass ist doch der Sinn eines Virenscanners. Das dieser in Echtzeit die Dateien überprüft?! 

Das merkt man besonders bei alten und langsamen PCs sehr gut, die wir vorher in der Kanzlei hatten. Alle ausführbaren Dateien sind erstmal 'blockiert', weil KIS in Echtzeit einen Blick drauf wirft. Auch E-Mails und Co. werden von KIS überprüft und sogar 'gelöscht', was aber wirklich selten vorkommt, weil GMX, Google & unser Exchangeserver die wirklich sehr gut filtert ( oder wir keine bösartigen Mails bekommen ).

Sogar Phishing-Mails werden als solche gekennzeichnet ... was aber auch nicht immer gut funktioniert. 

Was mir noch einfällt, diesen Echtzeitschutz kann man deaktivieren ... aber dann ist mMn der Sinn eines 'echten' Virenscanners nicht mehr gegeben. 

In Verbindung mit einem guten Virenscanner ist aber auch noch eine Firewall interessant, denn diese 'poppt' sofort auf, wenn ein Programm XYZ ins Internet möchte. D.h. wenn der Virenscanner, warum auch immer versagen sollte, tritt jetzt die Firewall in Kraft und informiert darüber, dass Programm XYZ ins Internet verbinden möchte. So hab ich meine Firewall bei KIS konfiguriert, am Anfang etwas nervig, weil wirklich jeder Windows Dienst per Hand genehmigt werden muss, aber irgendwann hat man alle wichtigen und gängigen Dienste eingetragen ... was dann kommt, sind neue Programme oder eben Viren oder Trojaner.


----------



## MisterSmith (28. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, dass ist doch der Sinn eines Virenscanners. Das dieser in Echtzeit die Dateien überprüft?!
> 
> Das  merkt man besonders bei alten und langsamen PCs sehr gut, die wir  vorher in der Kanzlei hatten. Alle ausführbaren Dateien sind erstmal  'blockiert', weil KIS in Echtzeit einen Blick drauf wirft. Auch E-Mails  und Co. werden von KIS überprüft und sogar 'gelöscht', was aber wirklich  selten vorkommt, weil GMX, Google & unser Exchangeserver die  wirklich sehr gut filtert ( oder wir keine bösartigen Mails bekommen ).
> 
> ...


 Ich nutze da lieber einen restriktiven Spam-Filter was die E-Mails betrifft. Das ein AV die Funktion hat, die E-Mails in Echtzeit zu blocken wusste ich nicht, wäre für mich allerdings unnötig, da alles was ich an ausführbaren Dateien im Firefox herunterlade direkt nach dem Download automatisch durch meinen AV auf Viren geprüft wird und dieser dann anschlagen würde.

In diesem Fall würde es aber nichts nützen wenn man die Datei trotzdem ausführen würde, deshalb mein Einwand, aber bei einer direkten Blockfunktion ist das natürlich etwas anderes. 

Und ich musste meine Firewall nicht konfigurieren, da kam automatisch bei jedem Programm das Fenster, das hat mich so genervt, dass ich das deaktiviert habe, in 6 Jahren nicht einmal die Situation gehabt, wo es etwas verhindert hätte. War für mich persönlich nutzlos, weil der AV zuvor schon angeschlagen hat, bevor ein Programm nach Hause telefonieren wollte, war es schon weg.  Und natürlich auch bei jeder direkt ausführbaren Datei, die nicht installiert wurde.


----------



## Mauseprinz (28. Juni 2012)

Also ich habe mir heute das Kaspersky 2012 gekauft und installiert. Nach allen Update´s und dem Durchsuchen wurden 2 Trojaner entedeckt, die mit der Mail von DHL auf den Rechner gelangt sind. Das programm hat diese gelöscht und nach zweitem Testlauf, waren die Trojaner weg. Bin ich nu wieder erstmal sicher?


----------

